# making the best of bad news



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

I was all excited to take my hedgie home. Turns out he passed away just as he was ready to ween . My friend told me the bad news yesterday. I am so sad to hear of his passing </3.
I am in mourning for poor baby hedgie.
Even though we are sad my boyfriend and I are still looking to be hedgie parents. He found a hedgehog adoption expo takinh place this saturday at a local petstore. It is being run by hedgiemomma breeders. I looked up the petstore as well and it has excellent reviews!
I can not wait! just wanted to share the news with the forum since so many people have been so helpful thus far. Ty!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Oh, that is so sad. I'm so sorry to hear about your little hedgie.


----------



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Yojiki (Jun 8, 2014)

my condoleances(
there is a belief that all our pets wait for us behind the rainbow -_-
but it's so sad to lose them...


----------

